# Got another Beretta!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Everyone else seems to be jumping on the Model 81 bandwagon, so I did too. I got this Model 81BB, for 225 + tax. Brought it home and cleaned it up, but it was actually pretty clean...surprised me. It seems to be in excellent shape, and I was able to score another magazine for it too, online.

I have not owned any handguns, in .32 ACP, for years, so if I was going to ever own another, I figured I had to go Beretta. I'm kinda biased that way. Now, to get it to the range...


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Say it isn't so; berettatoter got himself another Beretta! I didn't see that one coming! 

I like it!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats! Looks like a dandy.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MoMan said:


> Say it isn't so; berettatoter got himself another Beretta! I didn't see that one coming!
> 
> I like it!!


It's a sickness, but I still think Shipwreck has me beat hands down. He has the "Beretta Wheel", the size of a 19th Century wagon wheel.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's pretty nice..

You made me laugh, it was cleaner and nicer then I thought, lol
Do get text notifications when a beretta comes into the shop, lol


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Look at it this way....you're helping to drive the price of 32ACP ammo down by buying more guns that use it, more demand right


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Just like you can never have too many guns, you can never have too many Berettas


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Good thing you didn't fall in love with, llamas, taurus, lol.
Nice piece for the collection


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I finally got a chance to shoot that little sucker today, and it was great! I finally bought myself a piece of AR500 steel plate, so I did not perforate paper plates this time. I also shot one of my Kahrs, and my G2C as well.

That 81BB is an amazing little pistol. I ran 50 rounds of Aguila 71 grain FMJ rounds through it, without a hitch. The .32 ACP is no barn-burner, but as quickly and accurately you can lay down those 71 grain pills, I would not want to be on the receiving end of it.

I highly recommend one of these Model 81's...before they are gone, and the prices start going up on them.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Shot mine this past Wednesday, approx 100rnds without a hiccup. POI was low about half the time, but I feel that was operator error. I saw the barrel tip down several times when I pulled the trigger. Need to shoot more


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dubar said:


> Shot mine this past Wednesday, approx 100rnds without a hiccup. POI was low about half the time, but I feel that was operator error. I saw the barrel tip down several times when I pulled the trigger. Need to shoot more


They are cool guns, no doubt, and so easy to lay down some fire with!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!


My "wheel" is more like a child's wagon wheel...yours is big enough to go on a covered wagon from out west! Thank you just the same...I love this little pistol.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Classic Firearms has some photos on their site and one of them shows where someone added wood grips to their model 81, very nice but if I remember those grips are $$$. Still would dress the gun up.


----------

